# Ariens ATC minor annoyance



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a Platinum 30 with ATC (Automatic Traction Control) which is also standard on their Pro-series; Ariens' claims "Automatic traction control optimizes maneuverability, and with no levers or triggers, steering is effortless."

To be honest with this feature the machine IS very easy to maneuver without the need for triggers and locking pins. 

Now here's what really annoys me about this feature - found it to be not as stable as a solid axle drive because it is easily influenced by friction from the skids on rough pavement (I will be replacing these with some poly skid to correct this). Also when the shaveplate approaches ice, hardpacked snow, or bottoms out on uneven pavement the machine will pull hard to either side because the ATC wants to push to the side with least resistance. When you run into these conditions you have to work hard to keep the machine straight and stable. This normally wouldn't be an issue for me but trying to keep a 250 pound machine from jerking side to side is quite the workout. For the price I paid for this machine it wasn't something I expected; at times I wish it had the remote lock or triggers; maybe even a clutch that wouldn't release so easily or a lockout feature. I would hate to believe this is the price you pay for a design that "optimizes maneuverability...steering is effortless".

Other than this minor annoyance, I've found the overall performance of the machine top notch (specially throwing) and I would definitely buy another Ariens in the future but may overlook this feature or any drive system that is automatic.

It got me thinking what commercial users might think about Ariens' ATC since they would possibly operate Pro-series for commercial use and may run into hardpacked snow and ice more frequently?

Has anyone else experienced this on their machines? Or if you have an Arien's ATC, what do you think about it? 

Anyone other opinions/feedback on this type of drive system as opposed to solid axle, remote pin, or trigger release?


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

fronos4 said:


> I have a Platinum 30 with ATC (Automatic Traction Control) which is also standard on their Pro-series; Ariens' claims "Automatic traction control optimizes maneuverability, and with no levers or triggers, steering is effortless."
> 
> To be honest with this feature the machine IS very easy to maneuver without the need for triggers and locking pins.
> 
> Now here's what really annoys me about this feature - found it to be not as stable as a solid axle drive because it is easily influenced by friction from the skids on rough pavement (I will be replacing these with some poly skid to correct this).....


Sorry to resurrect such an old thread, but I have a new auto-turn and found the same problem. Dealer told me installing the poly skids would help due to the lower friction (vs steel). Did you install them and if so, did they help?


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

fronos4 said:


> I have a Platinum 30 with ATC (Automatic Traction Control) which is also standard on their Pro-series; Ariens' claims "Automatic traction control optimizes maneuverability, and with no levers or triggers, steering is effortless."
> 
> To be honest with this feature the machine IS very easy to maneuver without the need for triggers and locking pins.
> 
> ...


Same here....


----------



## mswlogo (Dec 22, 2013)

You should consider Armor skids instead. 

I run them in a Platinum 30 with ATC. 

See numerous threads on them. 

Get them at SnowBlowerSkids


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, I installed them the following season after posting and they did help reduce the friction quite a bit, it seemed to "glide" over the concrete compared to the steel ones. They're holding up pretty well, hard to believe I haven't adjusted them since installing them 2-3 seasons ago, however the past two seasons were mild so it hasn't seen much use until recently.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

fronos4 said:


> Yes, I installed them the following season after posting and they did help reduce the friction quite a bit, it seemed to "glide" over the concrete compared to the steel ones. They're holding up pretty well, hard to believe I haven't adjusted them since installing them 2-3 seasons ago, however the past two seasons were mild so it hasn't seen much use until recently.


Thanks. Did you notice if it improved the tracking over rough ice any better? 
What did you put on, the Ariens OEM or the aftermarket?


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

fronos4 said:


> I have a Platinum 30 with ATC (Automatic Traction Control) which is also standard on their Pro-series; Ariens' claims "Automatic traction control optimizes maneuverability, and with no levers or triggers, steering is effortless."
> 
> To be honest with this feature the machine IS very easy to maneuver without the need for triggers and locking pins.
> 
> ...


I think what your experiencing is real and can be a problem with ATC. I never owned one but ATC works more like an automobile differential. Automobile differentials are known for driving the wrong wheel often. It can take the grabbing of ice and accent this by driving the wrong wheel. I am pretty sure this is why Ariens switched to Auto Turn for now and has discontinued ATC. I don't think it was a big problem for Ariens but they didn't keep ATC to long.

You may want to check when you bought it. Sometime in early to mid 2013 Auto turn was first available. If your dealer had both at the time, he should have explained the difference to you. In my area they where pushing the ATC blowers when they had new Auto Turn blowers in the back room.

Now, my old blower had a straight axle, there is no better way to go straight then with a straight axle. This is what it does best and nothing can do better. I could turn it but it was hard to turn. I used it for twenty years so it must have been livable.  I had a knob on the wheel to have it drive just one wheel. This was nice for the summer storage. Not a bad system. 

JRHawk has a Pro with ATC. He converted his to Auto Turn. It looked easy and he had a really nice thread with good pictures. Now... the problem is I don't think JR had any good snow storms since that time. If so he might chime in and share his experiences. JR is a smart guy and his opinion can be trusted.

Ken


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

mswlogo said:


> You should consider Armor skids instead.
> 
> I run them in a Platinum 30 with ATC.
> 
> ...


OK, just purchased a set but will probably have to wait until next season for a good test?


----------



## cparise (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a hydro pro 28 and was experiencing the same thing my driveway is rough and uneven so I just made the space from 1/8 to a 1/4 from the scraper to the ground and now it's fine. .


----------



## rhouser (Jan 23, 2014)

I have the Ariens Platinum 30 with ATC not auto turn. I bought it new DEC 13. Virginia had enough snow this winter that by now the spouse has no complaints about the purchase. I read somewhere early on that the secret to dealing with the rough pavement, hard pack etc "jerks" is to pull against the turn and not to try to push against the turn. This evidently allows the ATC to help correct the "jerk". I am 63 y/o and this winter also cleared about 1/2 a city block of sidewalk each snow morning. This was tough till I found the "pull" method of controlling the direction jumps when the sidewalk snagged the machine. I love this machine. My 2 cents. rch


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

Good to know....


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

rhouser said:


> I have the Ariens Platinum 30 with ATC not auto turn. I bought it new DEC 13. Virginia had enough snow this winter that by now the spouse has no complaints about the purchase. I read somewhere early on that the secret to dealing with the rough pavement, hard pack etc "jerks" is to pull against the turn and not to try to push against the turn. This evidently allows the ATC to help correct the "jerk". I am 63 y/o and this winter also cleared about 1/2 a city block of sidewalk each snow morning. This was tough till I found the "pull" method of controlling the direction jumps when the sidewalk snagged the machine. I love this machine. My 2 cents. rch


By this are you saying if the blower starts to wander off to the right, you pull on the left handle?


----------

